# Constant reminders regarding the "service animal" policy.



## King Sofa (Dec 15, 2017)

This has probably been covered to death, but not recently. 

Based on the frequency and sternness of these messages it would appear I'm not the only one canceling rides when I spot a paxhole with a 30-60 pound shedding, slobbering stink machine.

I am not insensitive to people that have a legitimate need for a service and not unwilling to transport these people and their service animal.

What I resent is that 98% of these animals are not even service animals.

I know it really doesn't happen every day, day it does happen and there have been consequences for me that these a$$hats that are taking advantage of Lyft's service animals policy that strongly favors riders seem oblivious to.

Like.....my car smelling like dog for the next couple of hours. 

....my car smelling so much like dog that I am forced to go offline for 20-30 minutes and forfeit any fares I might have gotten during that time. 

......my 2018 car with 1218 miles on it smelling like a filthy dog.

.....having to spend 20-30 minutes cleaning up dog hair from my backseat and forfeit any fares I might have otherwise gotten.

Do we have any recourse here at all? From what I have read I can ask them what service their animal performs, but the question is pretty much moot when they know I don't want their filthy animal in my car and they are just going to make something up and I have to transport the thing no matter what they say. 

F%&k you. A comfort dog is NOT a service animal. Get some gat damn Prozac for Christ's sake.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

If the dog leaves hair I always put in for a cleaning fee. Sometimes $20, sometimes 40 dollars, it Just depends on severity. I have never had a problem from Uber or Lyft getting this fee. The people who actually are considerate will keep the little dogs on their lap or a bigger dog on the floorboard or even bring a towel for my seat. 

I've had a paxhole straight up tell me they wanted to pick up their dogs from the groomer in my uber car so their car wouldn't get messed up, SMH. I enjoyed getting that cleaning fee.


----------



## nj2bos (Mar 18, 2018)

I feel this pain.. when I started Lyft I got an unbelievable passenger that-- to this day-- was the worst I've had.

Got a ping on my way home for a pickup 12mins away. As a newbie I wanted high AR so I took it. On my way the pax texts me, "How far away are you? I have a service dog." Told him to check the app for my ETA.

I pull up, it's raining, he gets inside and the dog tracks water all over the seat and shakes in the car to dry off.. water drops everywhere. Dog looked like a pitbull .Pax complains that I took too long. To top it off, no address entered for destination. I ask him to enter it, he does, and it's 3 blocks away. Min fare ride.

No tip, no thank you, and I'm pretty sure a 4 star. I guarantee the dog was not a service animal.. pax take advantage of the policy. I was tempted to peel out and drive across the [email protected]#ers front lawn.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

i am an animal lover . i am not a dog hair removal lover. that shit sticks to the seats! takes half an hour or more to get it off.
if you see the PIT BULL service dog just drive off. charge them 5 dollars. reason is to many passengers **** it.


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

MoreTips said:


> If the dog leaves hair I always put in for a cleaning fee. Sometimes $20, sometimes 40 dollars, it Just depends on severity. I have never had a problem from Uber or Lyft getting this fee. The people who actually are considerate will keep the little dogs on their lap or a bigger dog on the floorboard or even bring a towel for my seat.
> 
> I've had a paxhole straight up tell me they wanted to pick up their dogs from the groomer in my uber car so their car wouldn't get messed up, SMH. I enjoyed getting that cleaning fee.


Ohhh, I wish I knew this. I had this later get in and say is it okay we pick up her two dogs from boarding place and then come back to her house.

I didn't want to because she was going She said they were small dogs and she would put them in her lap. I said pocketbook dogs. She said they're small.

I see her inside chatting away with the staff and then her two dogs that aren't going to stay on her lap. I just wanted them in and out. She lived about 1.5 miles away from place and I hoped in and out.

Drop her off get $5 for ride and time and dog hairs on my back seat. Had to stop driving to vaccuum. Killed night and then had to vacuum again in the am because it wasn't all gone. Didn't know I could get fee. ***** didn't tip.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Jennyma said:


> Ohhh, I wish I knew this. I had this later get in and say is it okay we pick up her two dogs from boarding place and then come back to her house.
> 
> I didn't want to because she was going She said they were small dogs and she would put them in her lap. I said pocketbook dogs. She said they're small.
> 
> ...


you know next time to cancel the ride.


----------



## 240BIGWINO (Jul 1, 2018)

You’ll stop getting the emails if you shuffle them as a no show by driving past them and waiting for the timer to expire. You’ll also get a fee for your troubles.


----------



## ServiceDogHandler (Sep 3, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> you know next time to cancel the ride.


You cancel the ride after someone says they have a Service Dog and you get deactivated.



240BIGWINO said:


> You'll stop getting the emails if you shuffle them as a no show by driving past them and waiting for the timer to expire. You'll also get a fee for your troubles.


We aren't stupid. We know when you do that and will report you to Uber or Lyft.


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

ServiceDogHandler said:


> You cancel the ride after someone says they have a Service Dog and you get deactivated.
> 
> We aren't stupid. We know when you do that and will report you to Uber or Lyft.


The response was to my comment and it wasn't a service dog. She opened the door and said she wanted to pick up her two dogs that were boarded while she was awAy from home. I will take the posters advice and decline and cancel ride next time


----------



## ServiceDogHandler (Sep 3, 2017)

Jennyma said:


> The response was to my comment and it wasn't a service dog. She opened the door and said she wanted to pick up her two dogs that were boarded while she was awAy from home. I will take the posters advice and decline and cancel ride next time


Service Dogs don't have to wear anything identifying.


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

She didn’t need their service when she was off vacationing.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Another reason to love leather seats. The next pax clothing takes all the dog hair. Lol


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

ServiceDogHandler said:


> You cancel the ride after someone says they have a Service Dog and you get deactivated.
> 
> We aren't stupid. We know when you do that and will report you to Uber or Lyft.


watch me cancel the ride!!!! did i say anywhere i would cancel the ride with a blind person with a service dog???? no i did not . if some **** comes out with normal dogs i am out. i would cancel the ride for other reason then putting service animal into the answer.. wait until that pit bull service animal shits in your car ****s your shit up. and rem never cancel with a vicious out of control service pit bull might receive 32 stitches. 3 dollar ride no cleaning fee.. good pit bull get your lyft uber fresh meat . ill buy that dog big bone. you can accept these want to be service animals or comfort animals. you should hand out business cards. if your ever attacked or that dog is injured your at 100% fault. you want to drive them enjoy ill see you at the car wash trying to get all the hair off your seats.


----------



## 240BIGWINO (Jul 1, 2018)

ServiceDogHandler said:


> We aren't stupid. We know when you do that and will report you to Uber or Lyft.


There is no way to report me on a shuffle . Ultimately you owe the fee because in Uberworld it's YOUR fault you were unable to find ME when I was at the location you designated (or close by with the doors locked).


----------



## Hitchhiker (Mar 6, 2018)

So service animals are all we're required to take, we can decline all other requests regarding pets? 

How is the driver suppose to know it's a service animal or not, does the app tell us that?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

ServiceDogHandler said:


> You cancel the ride after someone says they have a Service Dog and you get deactivated.





Hitchhiker said:


> So service animals are all we're required to take, we can decline all other requests regarding pets?


Once I had accepted pings on both apps. Had not decided which to take yet. Got a message from one of them saying "I am at ______ and I am blind, please call my name when you show up."

There's no cancelling that ride. Doesn't matter if the person is drunk and homeless and smell like 4 day old vomit... They let me know they are blind IN WRITING and canceling would be an ADA discrimination.


----------



## 240BIGWINO (Jul 1, 2018)

^^^^^^To avoid any sort of disparate impact my policy is to cancel _anyone_ who texts or calls prior to the ride, unless it's 45+ I do not want to hear from you until you're confirming your name when my timer says 4:55.


----------



## gaealien (Oct 25, 2016)

Hitchhiker said:


> So service animals are all we're required to take, we can decline all other requests regarding pets?
> 
> How is the driver suppose to know it's a service animal or not, does the app tell us that?


You can ask the passenger, but you cannot ask for proof. That's a huge loophole for people trying to game the system, but in general this policy is better for people with disabilities over all and I'm not against it. It's annoying, but the best way of handling dogs is to submit a clean up fee request to Uber or Lyft if a mess was made and move on.

Service dogs are well trained and know to sit on the floor, mitigating most of the problems associated with dogs in cars.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

gaealien said:


> You can ask the passenger, but you cannot ask for proof. That's a huge loophole for people trying to game the system, but in general this policy is better for people with disabilities over all and I'm not against it. It's annoying, but the best way of handling dogs is to submit a clean up fee request to Uber or Lyft if a mess was made and move on.
> 
> Service dogs are well trained and know to sit on the floor, mitigating most of the problems associated with dogs in cars.


20 states have laws that will penalize people with Fake Service Animals ... in Texas it's a misdemeanor that carries a $300 penalty with 30 hours of community service and in California it's a misdemeanor with $1,000 fine and 6 months in jail.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

I keep this in the trunk.










Instead of attaching the right side to the back seat I let it fall to the floor and cover the floor maps with it. Takes less than a minute to put on. Pax with animals always wait patiently for me to lay it out. No complaints. And late night after clubs it also serves as a puke cover for pax.

Most pet stores will have a couple brands on sale. This one cost me about $25 or $30 if I remember right. Dogs and puckish pax are no longer a concern.


----------



## Hitchhiker (Mar 6, 2018)

Woohaa said:


> I keep this in the trunk.
> 
> View attachment 254945
> 
> ...


Where does the dog owner put their feet?


----------



## gaealien (Oct 25, 2016)

Hitchhiker said:


> Where does the dog owner put their feet?





Woohaa said:


> Instead of attaching the right side to the back seat I let it fall to the floor and cover the floor maps with it.


----------



## Gary275 (Jan 26, 2018)

On the front seat over the drivers shoulders


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Sofakingjaded said:


> ......my 2018 car with 1218 miles on it


I have spotted a problem unrelated to service animals


----------



## Lowdown (Apr 29, 2018)

I get these service animal messages all the time. Never even received a ping to pick up a pax with ANY pet or service animal. Why am I getting these messages?


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Lowdown said:


> I get these service animal messages all the time. Never even received a ping to pick up a pax with ANY pet or service animal. Why am I getting these messages?


You're getting these messages because 
1. It's the law, you have to pick them up
2. A bunch of drivers have been deactivated for refusing


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

I have taken a lot of service animals and I still get the message. 

Eventually one is will be confronted with the service minature horse.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> I have taken a lot of service animals and I still get the message.
> 
> Eventually one is will be confronted with the service minature horse.


Ya know in theory I sit here and say "humph humph no way am i putting a miniature horse in my car" but I looked them up, they are adorbs and I don't think I would have the willpower to refuse one.


----------



## SRGuy (May 17, 2016)

Woohaa said:


> I keep this in the trunk.
> 
> View attachment 254945
> 
> ...


Seems like your dog would get very hot in the trunk.


----------



## whensthefunstart (Jul 27, 2018)

As a service dog owner myself, My dog has a medical certification on what the service the dog provides is. It was issue by a doctor and verified by the city I live in. Now I do not take my dog in Uber or on a plane or whatever because I am not an A$$. BTW the dog is a service dog trained for hospital use. We take him to local hospital to cheer up patients in the hospital and in the kids unit. He does have a service vest he must wear.

Here is requirements for service animals in Michigan where I drive. Most states have similar laws. Uber and Lyft need to get a clue on this. #2 hits it home.

MDCR's Voluntary Service Animal Identification Program by using the following criteria:


The applicant listed has a disability for which a service animal is required.
The service provided by the animal is not emotional support, companionship, therapy for others, and/or crime deterrence.
The animal is fully trained, not a service animal-in-training.
The animal is housebroken.
The animal can be kept under their handler's control at all times.
Be advised, those who register and/or represent an unqualified animal as a service animal or service animal-in-training are guilty of a misdemeanor, punishable by one or more of the following:


Imprisonment for not more than 90 days.
A fine of not more than $500.00.
Community service for not more than 30 days.


----------



## Texie Driver (Sep 5, 2018)

completely unrelated to rideshare, my vehicle is equipped with a custom "ultimate pet liner" (that is the trademark name). we have been very pleased with it. not cheap, but our dogs go everywhere with us, it was worth the investment when the car was brand new.


----------

